# Harmony - Compact Midface



## mesr (Jun 24, 2019)

i've read alot that the range of 0.95-1.05 is acceptable, but you want to maximize aesthetics it's really important to have a compact midface.

ideal midface is around *1-1.05*

if the midface is below 1, you will most likely benefit from philtrum reduction if your IPD isnt below average. bad IPD ruins all chances at aesthetics though

Longer philtrum = look older. this applies to everyone. this is not good, you want to look youthful for as long as possible.

this is why good looking men have longer lower thirds, to balance out their long philtrums (about 2mm longer than women on average)

the ideal male though has a short philtrum and a proportional lower third. you will look very youthful with this kind of facial proportion


lachowski - 1.02
barrett - 1.08. long philtrum but high IPD
chou tzuyu - 1.01, crazy short philtrum. her lower third is shorter than her midface.


leonardo with longer midface:








chris hemsworth - 0.95. looks better and more youthful with compact midface. My shitty morph fucked his lips a little bit and he still looks better


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 24, 2019)

Daily reminder that harmony is a meme and nobody has yet to explain what it really means


----------



## mesr (Jun 24, 2019)

I just explained how midface affects harmony


----------



## DarknLost (Jun 24, 2019)

I probably have the most narrow IPD on this forum tbh


----------



## Pendejo (Jun 24, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Daily reminder that harmony is a meme and nobody has yet to explain what it really means


Harmony = Good Ratios + Coloring


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 24, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Harmony = Good Ratios + Coloring


Alright


----------



## mesr (Jun 24, 2019)

The anime blackpill is that most good looking characters have compact midfaces and short lower thirds

you would also look really unique with this kind of facial ratio and it would make you stand out even more


----------



## Pendejo (Jun 24, 2019)

mesr said:


> The anime blackpill is that most good looking characters have compact midfaces and short lower thirds








Vegeta is norwooding like crazy he needs to hop on fin ASAP tbh ngl jfl


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 24, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Vegeta is norwooding like crazy he needs to hop on fin ASAP tbh ngl jfl


it be like this for many men



mesr said:


> The anime blackpill is that most good looking characters have compact midfaces and short lower thirds
> 
> you would also look really unique with this kind of facial ratio and it would make you stand out even more


ive heard that long lower thirds were more ideal, because it makes the jaw stand out more. but you may be right, not 100% sure on that. 

i might have a short mid third, was kind of worried ab it. maybe the long lower third thing was a meme

how do you check if you have a short lower third?


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jun 24, 2019)

clear skin and good coloring is essential for harmony as well.


----------



## mesr (Jun 24, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> it be like this for many men
> 
> 
> ive heard that long lower thirds were more ideal, because it makes the jaw stand out more. but you may be right, not 100% sure on that.
> ...



There’s a lot of freedom in lower third height. As long as it’s proportional to the philtrum and and philtrum isn’t over 17mm it’s fine. The ratio can be anywhere from 2-2.4

Since the majority of men have philtrums longer than women, the lower third has to be longer to be proportional

Compare Lower third height to total facial height


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Jun 24, 2019)

Okay we all know a compact midface is ideal. You act like theres something you can do to fix long midfaces, which there isnt. JFL


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2019)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> Okay we all know a compact midface is ideal. You act like theres something you can do to fix long midfaces, which there isnt. JFL


Lip lift


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Jun 24, 2019)

Guest said:


> Lip lift


that wont fix it , itll just help camouflage it more


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2019)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> that wont fix it , itll just help camouflage it more


Midface ratio depends on the upper lip, not the stomion.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 24, 2019)

mesr said:


> There’s a lot of freedom in lower third height. As long as it’s proportional to the philtrum and and philtrum isn’t over 17mm it’s fine. The ratio can be anywhere from 2-2.4
> 
> Since the majority of men have philtrums longer than women, the lower third has to be longer to be proportional
> 
> Compare Lower third height to total facial height


My philtrum is 10mm. Time to rope


----------



## Dude420 (Jun 24, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Daily reminder that harmony is a meme and nobody has yet to explain what it really means


I believe that is it;
Short mid faces are superior than long ones on average in studies because a significant part of long faces have craniofacial dystrophy, if you can keep a vertical alignment at the Frankfort horizontal plane position you'll be attractive, the thing is that the longer your face is the more unlikely that is because it demands the mandible to be longer (because they are further at a downward angle to match the face height). I believe low FWHr with perfect vertical alignment are more attractive than high FWHr with perfect vertical alignment because they have a bigger skull and the longer high T mandible.


----------



## Bluepill (Jun 24, 2019)

@dodt gtfih


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 24, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> I believe that is it;
> Short mid face are superior than long one on average in studies because a significant part of long faces have craniofacial dystrophy, if you can keep a vertical alignment at the Frankfort horizontal plane position you'll be attractive, the thing is that the longer your face is the more unlikely that is because it demands the mandible to be longer. I believe low FWHr with perfect vertical alignment are more attractive than high FWHr with perfect vertical alignment because they have a bigger skull and the longer high T mandible.


Legit low fwhr but perfect mandible alignment is rarer than high fwhr perfect alignment. Usually as well the guy tends to have a taller height


----------



## her (Jun 24, 2019)

what is the ideal philtrum height?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 24, 2019)

her said:


> what is the ideal philtrum height?


12 to 15 mm as a general rule. If you're in that bracket your philtrum isn't the problem, it's your long nose or narrow IPD. Anywhere up to 17 is tolerable but beyond that you've got a problem.


----------



## her (Jun 24, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 12 to 15 mm as a general rule. If you're in that bracket your philtrum isn't the problem, it's your long nose or narrow IPD. Anywhere up to 17 is tolerable but beyond that you've got a problem.


yeah, my philtrum is 13-14mm. can rhinoplasty fix a long nose?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 24, 2019)

her said:


> yeah, my philtrum is 13-14mm. can rhinoplasty fix a long nose?


If the tip is downturned you could get a rhino to fix that, but that won't alter your midface ratio at all. It'll just change the balance between the nose and the philtrum. You can't make the actual nose itself shorter, just like you can't /realistically/ make your IPD wider (not without extremely risky surgery that no sane surgeon is going to perform). The only thing you really can do for your midface ratio is get a lip lift, but then you run into risks of ruining the harmony of your mouth area and perhaps lower third if your philtrum becomes too short for your chin, though O'Pry has a 12 mm philtrum and a monster chin, and his lower third obviously looks great.


----------



## her (Jun 24, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> If the tip is downturned you could get a rhino to fix that, but that won't alter your midface ratio at all. It'll just change the balance between the nose and the philtrum. You can't make the actual nose itself shorter, just like you can't /realistically/ make your IPD wider (not without extremely risky surgery that no sane surgeon is going to perform). The only thing you really can do for your midface ratio is get a lip lift, but then you run into risks of ruining the harmony of your mouth area and perhaps lower third if your philtrum becomes too short for your chin, though O'Pry has a 12 mm philtrum and a monster chin, and his lower third obviously looks great.


fuck


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 24, 2019)

her said:


> fuck


Why, what's your midface ratio?


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jun 24, 2019)

i probably have one of the best midfaces and philtrum to chin ratios on this forum, doesnt matter, still incek


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 24, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> i probably have one of the best midfaces and philtrum to chin ratios on this forum, doesnt matter, still incek


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 24, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> i probably have one of the best midfaces and philtrum to chin ratios on this forum, doesnt matter, still incek


It only takes one flaw to break your harmony.


----------



## why am I here (Jun 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> I probably have the most narrow IPD on this forum tbh


what is yours then


----------



## DarknLost (Jun 24, 2019)

why am I here said:


> what is yours then


It’s like Dicaprio’s,except my nose bridge is more narrow


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> It’s like Dicaprio’s,except my nose bridge is more narrow


DiCaprio has a 63mm IPD. Hardly narrow.


----------



## DarknLost (Jun 24, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> DiCaprio has a 63mm IPD. Hardly narrow.


Mine is like 2mm
Literally


----------



## why am I here (Jun 24, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> DiCaprio has a 63mm IPD. Hardly narrow.


oh boy that is now my cope for sure



DarknLost said:


> Mine is like 2mm
> Literally


ahh feels bad man, i guess you can do different stuff to minimise it


----------



## her (Jun 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Mine is like 2mm
> Literally


2mm? wtf


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 24, 2019)

why am I here said:


> oh boy that is now my cope for sure


Have some more cope

Chico is ~65mm
Tyson Ballou is ~64mm
Nessman is ~63mm
Ian Somerhalder, Chris Hemsworth and Zac Efron are all around 60mm


----------



## her (Jun 24, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Have some more cope
> 
> Chico is ~65mm
> Tyson Ballou is ~64mm
> ...


ideal is 64mm?


----------



## DarknLost (Jun 24, 2019)

her said:


> 2mm? wtf


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jun 24, 2019)

According to me it depends on the original shape of the face, a face with an equal prominence between the cheekbones and the jaw is always better to be compact, if it is too long, it is clearly a horseface, but in the case where the cheekbones are quite prominent compared to the rest of the face, the face can totally be in the long size.


----------



## her (Jun 24, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 72346


looks normal? have you ever measured your ipd?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 24, 2019)

her said:


> ideal is 64mm?


Ideal is 1 midface ratio with a philtrum in the 12-15 mm range. If you've got that you're golden. But a wider IPD and proportionately taller nose is ideal up to an IPD of about 69mm, which is Gandy tier. Looks more dimorphic and means a larger skull.


----------



## why am I here (Jun 24, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Have some more cope
> 
> Chico is ~65mm
> Tyson Ballou is ~64mm
> ...


Well that is great cope, that has made my day with me being at like 62.5 so that is all fun


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 24, 2019)

why am I here said:


> Well that is great cope, that has made my day with me being at like 62.5 so that is all fun


62.5 is tolerable. You'll never be aesthetic perfection - it is what it is - but it's not something that stops people from being very good looking. Young Leo, Ian Somerhalder, Zac Efron etc are all facially 7s.


----------



## why am I here (Jun 24, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 62.5 is tolerable. You'll never be aesthetic perfection - it is what it is - but it's not something that stops people from being very good looking. Young Leo, Ian Somerhalder, Zac Efron etc are all facially 7s.


True that makes sense to be fair, its better than what it was a few months ago at 59mm so its a good improvemnt 

You just have to max everything else out too i guess and work on yhe midfaxe ratio


----------



## her (Jun 24, 2019)

why am I here said:


> True that makes sense to be fair, its better than what it was a few months ago at 59mm so its a good improvemnt
> 
> You just have to max everything else out too i guess and work on yhe midfaxe ratio


uhmm, what the fuck did you do to increase ipd?


----------



## why am I here (Jun 24, 2019)

her said:


> uhmm, what the fuck did you do to increase ipd?


Either A) normal facial changes during puberty as i seem to be a rather late bloomer

B) mewing has some actual changes which happen


----------



## Zyros (Jun 24, 2019)

63 mm ipd, 13'5 mm philtrum, 65 mm from top of lip (center of lip) to pupil

Are those good stats?

Quick mockup from no-lens-distorted pic


----------



## why am I here (Jun 24, 2019)

Zyros said:


> 63 mm ipd, 13'5 mm philtrum, 65 mm from top of lip (center of lip) to pupil
> 
> Are those good stats?


Yea your midface ratio is pretty good to be honest, so they would be good stats, would be perfect id your ipd was 65


----------



## mesr (Jun 24, 2019)

Zyros said:


> 63 mm ipd, 13'5 mm philtrum, 65 mm from top of lip (center of lip) to pupil
> 
> Are those good stats?
> 
> ...



you can only know after morphing your photos to get a smaller philtrum. takes about a minute on a website like fotor

your IPD/philtrum ratio is almost the same as mine. i look better with a shorter philtrum.


Alarico8 said:


> Have some more cope
> 
> Chico is ~65mm
> Tyson Ballou is ~64mm
> ...



are u sure? my ipd is 65-68mm in clinical photos. its not enough.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 24, 2019)

mesr said:


> are u sure? my ipd is 65-68mm in clinical photos. its not enough.


Correct to within a mm

Barrett is 67 mm, Gandy and O'Pry around 68 mm



mesr said:


> you can only know after morphing your photos to get a smaller philtrum. takes about a minute on a website like fotor
> 
> your IPD/philtrum ratio is almost the same as mine. i look better with a shorter philtrum.



I have a 64 mm IPD with a 14 mm philtrum and a midface ratio of about 1.01. When I make my philtrum shorter I look worse. I lack dimorphism and a shorter philtrum just makes me look neotenous.


----------



## dodt (Jun 25, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> @dodt gtfih


Kys gook


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Daily reminder that harmony is a meme and nobody has yet to explain what it really means



Forward facial projection, facial thirds & facial fifths. Some other shit that I don't really value would be golden ratio, coloring, & perfection mask.


----------



## TeemoNation (Jun 29, 2019)

keep coping







Pendejo said:


> Harmony = Good Ratios + Coloring


I have good ratios


----------



## samm735 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Vegeta is norwooding like crazy he needs to hop on fin ASAP tbh ngl jfl


----------



## TeemoNation (Jul 16, 2019)

mesr said:


> The anime blackpill is that most good looking characters have compact midfaces and short lower thirds
> 
> you would also look really unique with this kind of facial ratio and it would make you stand out even more


----------



## AmorFatis (Jul 16, 2019)

Zyros said:


> 63 mm ipd, 13'5 mm philtrum, 65 mm from top of lip (center of lip) to pupil
> 
> Are those good stats?
> 
> ...


Looks good
Now let's see your shoulder to hips ratio


----------



## You (Jul 16, 2019)

i think my IPD is 0.66mm.


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 16, 2019)

samm735 said:


>


----------



## crosshold (Jul 16, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Daily reminder that harmony is a meme and nobody has yet to explain what it really means



harmony is decent facial proportions


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 16, 2019)

crosshold said:


> harmony is decent facial proportions


I'm aware


----------



## crosshold (Jul 16, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I'm aware


okay then why did you say its a meme and that no one explained it?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 16, 2019)

crosshold said:


> okay then why did you say its a meme and that no one explained it?


I changed my mind.


----------



## mesr (Jul 16, 2019)

TeemoNation said:


> View attachment 81208



? His nose is long but his proportions fit exactly as described


Long middle third, short lower third, compact midface


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 16, 2019)

Guest said:


> Lip lift



Wtf thats almost genius.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 16, 2019)

Compact midface is so crucial


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 16, 2019)

TeemoNation said:


> keep coping
> View attachment 74308
> 
> 
> I have good ratios



LOL AT THESE MID FACE COPING FAGGOTS. HE LOOKS LIKE A LITTLE BITCH WITH THAT COMPACT MIDFACE COMPARED TO THE RIGHT PIC WTF. HES A SLAYER IN THE RIGHT. TOTAL COCKYSLAYER PRETTY BOY LOL WTF


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 16, 2019)

yeah, midface is really important
some people look good with a long-ish midface tho i cant explain why


----------

